# Roxburghe & The Hirsel



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 20, 2022)

I've just come back from a mini golf break, 1 night two rounds.

First up, The Roxburghe at Kelso. A really classy course with some serious bunkering. It's a long old course so choose your tees wisely. Whites are 6,900, yellows are 6,500. We chose yellows 😄. That's enough when you add in the design challenges as well. It does get tiring, some uncalled for hills on the last few holes, so you might want to get a buggy. Course in excellent condition, visually very pretty.

If you play after a certain time, for us it was 2.10pm, then the rate is discounted. We paid £160 for 5 players. A cracking price for weekend golf at that course. 

The only slight grumble, they locked up the clubhouse before we, and others had finished. One pp had to go over to the hotel to ask them to open up as his shoes were in the locker room. It also meant we couldn't get a post round drink. Hey ho.

We stayed in Coldstream at a pub called The Newcastle Arms. Perfectly decent as a golfers pub / hotel. Good pub food, sky TV in the bar meaning we could settle in to watch the US Open, solid rooms.

Next up, The Hirsel at Coldstream. Much shorter but still a good test, around 5,800 off the yellows. A very friendly club, very welcoming. Greens were a bit mixed paced which made things tricky but otherwise it was in great condition. It's a course that makes you smile and I love it. It isn't in the same league as The Roxburghe but I would join The Hirsel everytime, a cracking members club.

The weather was great, which clearly helps, but I can't recommend enough somebody doing a similar trip. Simple enough to put together, it worked out at £96 pp. Easy enough to add on additional courses in the area if you want a longer break. Make sure you include these two though.


----------



## CliveW (Jun 20, 2022)

I would play The Hirsel over The Roxburgh any day.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 21, 2022)

Good write up and sounds like a great overnight trip.

Played The Roxburgh last year in a Comp. Found  it extremely long but thoroughly enjoyable. The first time I played I had a 2 and was nearest the pin on a hole. the prizes were excellent; a 2 ball and 4 ball voucher for the course.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 21, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Good write up and sounds like a great overnight trip.

Played The Roxburgh last year in a Comp. Found  it extremely long but thoroughly enjoyable. The first time I played I had a 2 and was nearest the pin on a hole. the prizes were excellent; a 2 ball and 4 ball voucher for the course.
		
Click to expand...

I had played it once before, in an Open. I could appreciate it but the length ground me down. This time we could simply go off the yellows and I got to fully enjoy it. I don't think I would play it again in an Open, no matter how cheap the cost, but I would certainly go back to play it socially off the yellow tees. A course where you definitely need to choose what is right for you but once you have it is a cracking place to play.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 21, 2022)

CliveW said:



			I would play The Hirsel over The Roxburgh any day.
		
Click to expand...

I've played, and enjoyed, The Roxburgh a couple of times, but certainly agree with it being a long/tiring one. It did seem a bit of an 'add-on' to the Hotel as opposed to the usual integrated offering though, but I experienced a similar/equivalent attitude at Carnoustie once too.


----------



## AliMc (Jun 25, 2022)

CliveW said:



			I would play The Hirsel over The Roxburgh any day.
		
Click to expand...

Both are good enjoyable courses but the other way round for me, hey-ho !


----------



## casuk (Jul 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've just come back from a mini golf break, 1 night two rounds.

First up, The Roxburghe at Kelso. A really classy course with some serious bunkering. It's a long old course so choose your tees wisely. Whites are 6,900, yellows are 6,500. We chose yellows 😄. That's enough when you add in the design challenges as well. It does get tiring, some uncalled for hills on the last few holes, so you might want to get a buggy. Course in excellent condition, visually very pretty.

If you play after a certain time, for us it was 2.10pm, then the rate is discounted. We paid £160 for 5 players. A cracking price for weekend golf at that course. 

The only slight grumble, they locked up the clubhouse before we, and others had finished. One pp had to go over to the hotel to ask them to open up as his shoes were in the locker room. It also meant we couldn't get a post round drink. Hey ho.

We stayed in Coldstream at a pub called The Newcastle Arms. Perfectly decent as a golfers pub / hotel. Good pub food, sky TV in the bar meaning we could settle in to watch the US Open, solid rooms.

Next up, The Hirsel at Coldstream. Much shorter but still a good test, around 5,800 off the yellows. A very friendly club, very welcoming. Greens were a bit mixed paced which made things tricky but otherwise it was in great condition. It's a course that makes you smile and I love it. It isn't in the same league as The Roxburghe but I would join The Hirsel everytime, a cracking members club.

The weather was great, which clearly helps, but I can't recommend enough somebody doing a similar trip. Simple enough to put together, it worked out at £96 pp. Easy enough to add on additional courses in the area if you want a longer break. Make sure you include these two though.
		
Click to expand...

We stayed at the same place, staff were outstanding let us sit in the bar after closing, played Roxburghe and cardrona think was called, Roxburghe was long even in the carts cracking course with great scenery, we played it in biblical rain but course he'd up great, I'll need to get back down


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 1, 2022)

casuk said:



			We stayed at the same place, staff were outstanding let us sit in the bar after closing, played Roxburghe and cardrona think was called, Roxburghe was long even in the carts cracking course with great scenery, we played it in biblical rain but course he'd up great, I'll need to get back down
		
Click to expand...

What did you think of Cardrona? Not played it before but this trip went so well that we may replay it with another course added on.


----------



## casuk (Jul 1, 2022)

It was ok we played in terrible weather and it didn't hold up as well as Roxburghe,it was a nice course and I'd play it again if close by, 
 they didn't charge us for the round or carts because of the weather the staff were also extremely nice and very helpful,  the course is huge you definitely need a cart it's not walkable I did enjoyed it tho IV nodoubt you would too mate


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 4, 2022)

CliveW said:



			I would play The Hirsel over The Roxburgh any day.
		
Click to expand...

Bizarre statement as the Roxburgh is a much better course and test - I enjoyed the Hirsel the times I have played it but not even close in terms of quality and challenge.


----------



## CliveW (Sep 4, 2022)

Jacko_G said:



			Bizarre statement as the Roxburgh is a much better course and test - I enjoyed the Hirsel the times I have played it but not even close in terms of quality and challenge.
		
Click to expand...

Not really. It is a matter of personal opinion. I have always found the Roxburgh to be long and heavy underfoot and a quite impersonal clubhouse where as The Hirsel is a more enjoyable course and the staff are always friendly and welcoming.


----------

